# Whole Home disconnect when internet connected



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a problem I have been struggling with since the latest update to the HR34. My set up swm 16- on one side of the swm 16 is 2 hr24's, 1 HR22, and one HR21 connected via a 4 way splitter. On the other side of the swm 16 is the HR34 direct connect. When installer put in the HR34 he used a cck that was installed on top of the HR34. Once he left i disconnected the cck removed the two way splitter and utilized the HR34 as my gateway to internet. 
FF to last week. I started getting frequent disconnects on my whole home network, if I disconnect the HR34 from the router the whole home works perfectly and the disconnects disappear. The disconnects happen on all receivers and the drops will vary from room to room as to what receiver can or can't be seen. If I run advanced network setup, all receivers can see each other again but will drop off shortly. 
Things i have tried this week-set up static ips on receivers, took the whole system down and powered back up starting with the power inserter, visually inspected all fittings at termination points to make sure they looked ok, today i reinstalled the cck and it's c-link goes from orange to flashing orange, to nothing. 
Any ideas to what i else i can try would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

I know the HR34 is supposed to function as a CCK when direct wired but with this constant of a problem and receivers dropping off the network for whole home its eather your router is kicking the units off for some reason and they can't get them selfs back on the home network or the HR34 is being stubborn and not working as a CCK for you. 
Somthing to try is set up a stadic IP's with no time out on your router for the D* receivers. Or put the CCK back in the way the tech installed it and see if that solves the issue.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I believe there is a specific order to do a shut down and restart that helps with the disconnect problem sometimes.
Shut down all receivers ( unplug the power ) including the router you are connecting to and the power inserter.
Start up the router and wait until is is done, 2 or 3 minutes, plug in the power inserter, plug in the HR34, wait until it loads the satellite ino, then start up the other units one at a time and let them reload the satellite data.
From what I read this allows the router to set all the IP addresses and eliminates the dropping problem.


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

Reinstalling the cck has seemed to work even though no connection is lit up. Whole home has been solid.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pearkel said:


> Reinstalling the cck has seemed to work even though no connection is lit up. Whole home has been solid.


You did disconnect the ethernet cable you originally had connected directly to the HR34, right? You don't want that connected and the CCK connected at the same time.

- Merg


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

The Merg said:


> You did disconnect the ethernet cable you originally had connected directly to the HR34, right? You don't want that connected and the CCK connected at the same time.
> 
> - Merg


Yes i removed it from HR34 and plugged into cck. Everything is working, internet at all devices and whole home is working but the cck light that was amber has been off for 3 days now. Not sure why but as long as everything is working I don't care.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> I believe there is a specific order to do a shut down and restart that helps with the disconnect problem sometimes.
> Shut down all receivers ( unplug the power ) including the router you are connecting to and the power inserter.
> Start up the router and wait until is is done, 2 or 3 minutes, plug in the power inserter, plug in the HR34, wait until it loads the satellite ino, then start up the other units one at a time and let them reload the satellite data.
> From what I read this allows the router to set all the IP addresses and eliminates the dropping problem.


That works very for this problem as well when a CCK installed, *face palm* didn't even think about that soultion for this situtation. You are correct on the order for the shut down /start up, just like kicking your home network just replace the computer(s) with D* receivers.



pearkel said:


> Reinstalling the cck has seemed to work even though no connection is lit up. Whole home has been solid.


Great to hear. If the network issues start up try that reboot sequenice that Jimmie put in, just insert the CCK in prior to the HR34 and let the cck power up and all lights to stablize. (except network)


----------



## Lindsey-Star (Jul 22, 2010)

otaliema said:


> Or put the CCK back in the way the tech installed it and see if that solves the issue.


+1

Again, ethernet connected directly may cause issues. Best to use the CCK since it is exactly designed to keep both networks combined and running at the same time.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Lindsey-Star" said:


> +1
> 
> Again, ethernet connected directly may cause issues. Best to use the CCK since it is exactly designed to keep both networks combined and running at the same time.


Using the HR34 Ethernet port to bridge the home network to the DECA network will work just fine. Any issues that might have existed with that setup appear to have been resolved. This is how I have my HR34 connected.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Which light is amber on the CCK?

- Merg


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Which light is amber on the CCK?
> 
> - Merg


clink, has been solid amber for last few days, alternates between amber and nothing. Sharing has been solid since i put it back in the rotation.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pearkel said:


> clink, has been solid amber for last few days, alternates between amber and nothing. Sharing has been solid since i put it back in the rotation.


Amber is a sign of reduced network performance due to either a low signal or noise.


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Amber is a sign of reduced network performance due to either a low signal or noise.


Would that be due to the network side or the coaxial side? I have checked all connections on the coaxial side and didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Installer put all new ends on cables during the upgrade a while back. 
My network does have a lot of devices on it. 5 directv boxes, 5 pc's, 2 gaming consoles, 2 ipads, an android tablet, and 3 smart phones. 
KRM


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pearkel said:


> Would that be *due to the network side or the coaxial *side? I have checked all connections on the coaxial side and didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Installer put all new ends on cables during the upgrade a while back.
> My network does have a lot of devices on it. 5 directv boxes, 5 pc's, 2 gaming consoles, 2 ipads, an android tablet, and 3 smart phones.
> KRM


It has to due with the RF signal for networking on the coax.
This signal doesn't have enough "signal to noise" ratio, so either the signal is low, or somewhere noise is getting in.
You need to breakdown "your network" [description] to what is on the coax/DirecTV network, and what it on your home network.
The coax network is separate.

Can you make up a drawing of what the coax & receivers look like?
This will help to suggest/point to places to look.
Rough guesses of coax lengths would help too.

The 34 & 24s can run tests of the coax network too.

You get into the menu by using the front panel and pressing [both] the guide and right arrow buttons.
This may take a few tries to work, but when it does you'll see a menu with coax on the left. Select this and the first test will list all the DECA nodes and the loss to each from the receiver running this test.


----------



## pearkel (Feb 1, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> It has to due with the RF signal for networking on the coax.
> This signal doesn't have enough "signal to noise" ratio, so either the signal is low, or somewhere noise is getting in.
> You need to breakdown "your network" [description] to what is on the coax/DirecTV network, and what it on your home network.
> The coax network is separate.
> ...


I have ran the coax test before, but i didn't know what the results meant. If memory serves me correctly all are 30 or below with the exception of two that were in the 50's. I am not at home to run but can do tonight and post a screen shot. 
Here is a rough drawing of my system, not sure this will do much for you but i tried!  The lengths may be off some but would think they are in the ballpark.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pearkel said:


> I have ran the coax test before, but i didn't know what the results meant. If memory serves me correctly all are 30 or below with the exception of two that were in the 50's. I am not at home to run but can do tonight and post a screen shot.
> Here is a rough drawing of my system, not sure this will do much for you but i tried!  The lengths may be off some but would think they are in the ballpark.


There isn't any run that's too long from that layout.

If you have two that read in the 50s, then those are a/the problem, since the limit is 45.

On that screen you'll see the MAC addresses for each node and the loss to each.
It will take some work, but locating the node/MAC address with the high loss will point you to where the problem is.


----------



## MrThom (Mar 6, 2008)

I am having a similar problem in that my Home Network is disconnected when I connect to the internet. My main unit is a HR24 with a HR22 and H21 unit.
Connected a NetGear WN2000RPTv2 WiFi range extender to the HR24 via an Ethernet cable of less than seven feet. 
When the internet connection is established to the HR24, I loose the Whole-Home network. Removing Ethernet and rebooting the HR24 and I have Whole-Home but no Internet connection. 
Called tech support and was informed that with the HR24 I can have one or the other but not both connections together. 
Any thoughts on what tech support told me? If tech support was incorrect would appreciate suggestions to correct problem.
Thanks..


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MrThom said:


> I am having a similar problem in that my Home Network is disconnected when I connect to the internet. My main unit is a HR24 with a HR22 and H21 unit.
> Connected a NetGear WN2000RPTv2 WiFi range extender to the HR24 via an Ethernet cable of less than seven feet.
> When the internet connection is established to the HR24, I loose the Whole-Home network. Removing Ethernet and rebooting the HR24 and I have Whole-Home but no Internet connection.
> Called tech support and was informed that with the HR24 I can have one or the other but not both connections together.
> ...


"For once" they absolutely nailed it!

The HR24 disables the coax network when you connect an ethernet cable.

If you want internet access, you need another DECA/CCK to bridge the coax networking to your home network.


----------



## MrThom (Mar 6, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "For once" they absolutely nailed it!
> 
> The HR24 disables the coax network when you connect an ethernet cable.
> 
> If you want internet access, you need another DECA/CCK to bridge the coax networking to your home network.


Thanks, your reply has solved the problem..
They only half nailed it. The tech never discussed the need for the CCK and what it could do for me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MrThom said:


> Thanks, your reply has solved the problem..
> They only half nailed it. The tech never discussed the need for the CCK and what it could do for me.


OK, he missed the second part, but didn't steer you wrong with the first part.


----------

